# Troublesome Rainbowfish



## kuriuskitten (Oct 31, 2014)

I have a small group of 5 Australian rainbows I think atleast two are males by their coloring and way they act (chasing other 3, females presumably) around the tank.

My problem is they are pulling up and picking on my plants. I put down some micro sword hoping it would fill in, but they keep messing with it and it comes up. I keep putting it back, but its frustrating.

Any ideas on what's causing this behavior? :fish9: I haven't heard anything like it before.


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

Are they displaying to the females and chasing each other and bringing the plants up in the chase or are they digging and pulling at the plants with their mouths?

I don't keep plants with mine, but they do like to eat duckweed from the surface.


----------



## kuriuskitten (Oct 31, 2014)

No it's not while they are chasing each other around. They are actually pulling it up with their mouths.


----------

